# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  FDA approves computer chip for humans

## Michael Landon

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6237364/.../#.Tv3ZFVa1u8i

----------


## Danke

Already got one.

----------


## noneedtoaggress

I'll probably stick to potatoes for the time being.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6237364/.../#.Tv3ZFVa1u8i


Mike, love ya man, but you weren't aware of this?

This is from 2004.

I've been harping about this for *years* now.

VeriChips are already being used by government agencies in other countries for human ID.

They are slowly being rolled out for use here.

Implanted ID chips like this will be the required norm for future transactions that will all be monitored and controlled.



Revelation 13:16-17

King James Version (KJV)

 16And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark *in* their right hand, or *in* their foreheads:

 17And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Already got one.


Of course you do.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Of course you do.


Danke is a "person of interest".   They're coming for you and I next.

----------


## Danke

> Of course you do.


Court ordered.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Danke is a "person of interest".   They're coming for you and I next.


Yah, because our "pal" over there has a hotline to his girlfriend.

----------


## noneedtoaggress

She looks so regal with her chin up like that.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Court ordered.


dude, you're amusing and all, but why did you ruin the "pics of people having the freedom beaten/bombed into them" thread???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> She looks so regal with her chin up like that.


looks to me like she's relishing in the smell of her own farts.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> looks to me like she's relishing in the smell of her own farts.


Either that or Eric Holder just "crop dusted" her.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...crop%20dusting

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Either that or Eric Holder just "crop dusted" her.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...crop%20dusting


either way.  maybe both.  they had the same meal.

----------


## Danke

> dude, you're amusing and all, but why did you ruin the "pics of people having the freedom beaten/bombed into them" thread???


You are referring to this photo?:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3921911

I'm glad to see you are now offline, must be approaching dinner time in NM.  Don't leave the dishes for tomorrow.

----------


## noneedtoaggress

> looks to me like she's relishing in the smell of her own farts.


Maybe they're implanting her horse steroid suppository computer chip.

----------


## Michael Landon

Anti,

I saw this link just posted on Facebook, so I thought I would post it here.  But, yes, I knew about this a few years ago but not back in 04.  I think I first became enlightened on this was in America: Freedom to Fascism.

- ML

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> You are referring to this photo?:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3921911
> 
> I'm glad to see you are now offline, must be approaching dinner time in NM.  Don't leave the dishes for tomorrow.


check yer messages.

hugs and kisses.

----------


## Pericles

Chip antdote:

----------

